# Line-of-duty FF and victim deaths



## TJacobs (Mar 31, 2010)

The United States Fire Administration (USFA) has received notice of the following firefighter fatality:

Name: Brian Carey

Rank: Firefighter

Age: 28

Gender: Male

Status: Career

Years of Service: <1

Date of Incident: 03/30/2010

Time of Incident: 2100hrs

Date of Death: 03/30/2010

Fire Department: Homewood Fire Department

Address: 17950 Dixie HWY, Homewood, IL  60430-1732

Fire Department Chief: Bob Grabowski

Incident Description: Firefighter Carey and one other firefighter were seriously injured while rescuing a husband and wife from a burning residential structure. Firefighter Carey died from his injuries and the second firefighter remains hospitalized with first and second degree burns.  In addition, the husband died after being removed from the structure, while the wife was transported to the hospital with serious burn injuries.

Incident Location: 17622 Lincoln Ave, Homewood.

Funeral Arrangements: Pending

Memorial Fund Contact and Address: The Homewood Emergency Medical Fund, 17950 Dixie HWY, Homewood, IL  60430

Tribute is being paid to Firefighter Brian Carey at http://www.usfa.dhs.gov/fireservice/fatalities/

To date, 18 firefighter fatalities have been reported to USFA in 2010; 17 from incidents that occurred in 2010 and 1 from a previous year incident.  Year-to-date monthly and annual USFA firefighter fatality reports are posted online @ http://www.usfa.dhs.gov/fireservice/fatalities/statistics/ff_stats.shtm


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 31, 2010)

TJ,

Thanks for posting the LODD notifications.


----------



## packsaddle (Mar 31, 2010)

Rest in peace.


----------

